# Cavs vs Spurs - Wed Jan 13th - 7PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*San Antonio Spurs*

*Quicken Loans Arena*
Cleveland, OH
Wednesday, February 13th, 2008
7:00 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Larry Hughes







SG – Ira Newble







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Spurs*:*







PG – Tony Parker







SG – Michael Finley







C – Fabricio Oberto







SF – Bruce Bowen







PF – Tim Duncan​*



> The San Antonio Spurs have been on the road long enough that they may be having trouble remembering which city they're in. The final stop on their lengthy trip, however, should definitely ring a bell.
> 
> The defending champion Spurs return to the arena where they claimed last season's NBA title Wednesday, as they conclude their season-high nine-game road trip against the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> ...


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

we got this...they will play hard for the home fans after sunday's debacle...im excited to watch...i hope lebron gets a triple double tonight...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice Boobie is back


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ginobli just destroys us, off to a hot start as usual.

I didn't realize Tony Parker was out of the lineup


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry has his confidence right now - Keep feeding him! Milk it while he;s got it


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

When we have 2 perimeter scoring threats like this, we walk all over teams. Just walk all over them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes = GOD


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, this is some Hughes.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Larry Hughes = GOD


:lol:

I love it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice to see Hughes have some form of consistency. It's about time.

Please beat the Spurs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> When we have 2 perimeter scoring threats like this, we walk all over teams. Just walk all over them.


We are one perimter piece away from racking up titles


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I understand what people say when they talk about how much the Spurs whine, lol.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z has had some bad turnovers tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Duncan is one of those guys who just lurches his body in a certain way to get the foul call. Very little contact required.

Antonio Daniels is another one of those players who does that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok now we'll see if Larry was just in a hot streak, or whether he understands that he should continue to mix up the drive with the jumper


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes has missed his last couple of shots. But I don't mind that last shot because he was set and he was actually open.

As long as he's playing within himself, he's a quality player. It's when he's trying to shoot over people who are all over him when he starts becoming really frustrating.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Spurs starting to pick us apart. 

Their team has so much poise


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, our announcers are really getting grating on my ears. I don't know why, but it seems to be getting worse.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Devin Brown just has a great feel on how to draw defenses in and find the open man. I really love him for that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Part of me likes how Lebron doesn't flop

But if he learned to exaggerate contact he would shoot 20 FT's a game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

After the lobbying at the beginning of the game, the calls seem to have turned the Spurs way.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Man, our announcers are really getting grating on my ears. I don't know why, but it seems to be getting worse.


Agreed. Especially McCleod


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dare I say... Jordanesque? by Devin Brown there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a phantom call... wow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Marshall hits the corner 3, would be big if he can actually start converting those at a decent clip

Z getting hit with some phantom fouls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ Z getting pissed and walking off the court


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe the refs just took Z out for the rest of the half with that ****.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We should send a letter to David Stern for clarification as to what degree of complaining is necessary to get the game even. Clearly it's proportional.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Some great ball movement there. Donyell has played really well so far today.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs playing great basketball tonight (again)


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was an awesome putback by Lebron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

He went up over Tim Duncan. Impressive.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ginobli is frickin awesome. I mean he is really, really good.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, Ginobili is an amazing player. Too bad he's got such a blemish on his game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why does it seem that every time we play the Spurs, Ginobli NEVER misses any shots :azdaja:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pop must understand how much whining affects the refs. Otherwise he wouldn't let them do it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Was Hughes always able to do this?? What a disaster if his only problem was mental


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

NICE ball movement there. Wow.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Jones from the corner.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bench moving the ball very well

This team is very confident


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm befuddled, has anyone seen the real larry hughes? maybe it's mike bibby in disguise, showing how badly he wants to play in cleveland


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

and props to drew gooden tonight, not playing outside of himself, just grabbing boards


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Haha, Duncan gets a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What was Gooden doing there? lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need to close these last few mins strong, Spurs will make a push


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was very close to being clean.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron can't get a call, but the Spurs get whatever they want. (and yeah that last foul against Lebron was legit)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How is that not a foul on the Spurs?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Spurs are the only team that can stop Lebron - solely because when Duncan is out there he gets away with fouling Lebron on his drives.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Actually, Duncan is one of the players who is allowed to foul the most in the league. Bowen too.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How come the Spurs are allowed to whine about calls but we get T'd up immediately. Bull****


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

When did Gooden start thinking he's a perimeter scorer?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's a shame that the policy of no whining doesn't work in the NBA. That should tell David Stern something.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL Spurs gonna finish the half with 9 straight FT's to tie the game. Nice.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't even bring myself to say that the Spurs got themselves back in the game. I really don't think they deserved any of that **** they got at the end.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why didn't Boobie play at all in the 1st half? Did Mike Brown forget about him or something?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I can't even bring myself to say that the Spurs got themselves back in the game. I really don't think they deserved any of that **** they got at the end.


Z 3 fouls
LBJ 3 fouls

Tim Duncan, hacking away at every person who drives, 1 foul. :azdaja:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Are the Spurs also trying to win a championship in Bull****? What a whining bunch of *******s. And what's worse is the refs reward them. Hate playing the Spurs. It's so irritating. They didn't used to be a bunch of whiners. I think it's because of their old age. These games are too late in the evening for them. So they get cranky.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Spurs are the only team that can stop Lebron - solely because when Duncan is out there he gets away with fouling Lebron on his drives.


And there's nothing Lebron can do because if he goes in more aggressive, they just flop out of his way and get that foul too.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I used to like Tim Duncan so much. But his act has really been wearing thin on me lately. The come out and whine about the first foul that goes against you, then proceed to finish the game with exactly 1 foul.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Spur with 8 more ft's at the half despite Lebron taking it to the hoop? Bull


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That's one of the things that I'm really proud of our team for, and something that I really appreciate about Mike Brown. The message in our locker room is don't ***** and whine about every call that doesn't go your way. 

I honestly think it hurts us in winning games, but at least our guys should be able to sleep better at night.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Spurs are just an annoying team to watch. 

Hughes was fouled on that 3pt attempt too


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew quietly playing well tonight. Hitting the boards, playing under control


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Duncan got called for a foul. I think he's going to sit out the next 4 possessions to stand there and stare at the referee.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry is just playing so well. There are no words.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Larry is just ridiculous right now


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is a very confident team right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The moves Lebron makes with the dribble I'm fairly certain are physically impossible for a 6'8" 250 lbs man.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If Larry played this well on a semi-regular basis, the Cavs might win the title. Seriously.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron almost looked bigger in that All-Star game @ 21, he was just a tank. He's slimmed down a bit I think


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> If Larry played this well on a semi-regular basis, the Cavs might win the title. Seriously.


No kidding. If we could keep this up and we could maybe pick up another shooter at the deadline, we're going to be a formidable team.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Goddamn Hughes. Keep it up!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Major props to Larry. He's had hot streaks before but he looks great out there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Can't let the Spurs back in this game. Need to go into the 4th with at least a 8-10pt lead 

Ginobli is too dangerous in a close game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z can't hang on to anything tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice midrange jumper from LBJ.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ginobili is ridiculous. Jesus.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Ginobli just owns us. 

Stupid foul and tech by Drew Gooden


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was a REALLY weak tech. Damn.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe people in the General NBA board believe Bron complains more than Duncan. Very few people complain more than Timmy, lol.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Duncan fouls Lebron every time he drives! 

He just grabs a little piece of arm every damn time.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great out of bounds play there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z can't catch a break tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z is just absolutely being taken out of this game by bad calls.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Actually it looked to me like Z got his elbow before the ball. So I think it was a good call. I'd like to be able to see it again though.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha, Hughes banked it in!! lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry calls the bank shot!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The refs were DYING not to call that foul.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

These calls.... my God.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man I was gonna say..if the refs didn't call that THE FIX IS IN

Great pass by Larry


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That's a good 3rd qtr. We may have finally snapped out of the 3rd qtr funk we'd been having.

Larry has done his part, LBJ needs to bring us home


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Larry plays like this, we are a damn good basketball team. Once we get healthy if he can maintain this level or close to it in focus, we're going to win a championship. You can't stop this team with Hughes and Lebron both going off the guys we have off the bench.

God I hope Larry is back finally.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well, they've gotten 2x the free throws we've gotten so far, but maybe we can make that up in the 4th? Gotta stay aggressive no matter what.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> If Larry plays like this, we are a damn good basketball team. Once we get healthy if he can maintain this level or close to it in focus, we're going to win a championship. You can't stop this team with Hughes and Lebron both going off the guys we have off the bench.
> 
> God I hope Larry is back finally.


The only problem is that this really isn't Larry's game. He's a career 41% shooter who goes through really hot streaks like this. Unfortunately it would probably take a miracle for this to become a regularity.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate to be a part pooper but I don't know how long Hughes can keep thi up: just one fta today and that was a tech


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, I hate playing close games against Ginobili. He's so ridiculously good.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice footwork by Lebron

Amazed the Spurs didn't double there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jesus Ginobili. What an unbelievable player.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Put Lebron on Ginobli


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, let anyone shoot but Manu.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ginobli is 12/17 with 5 threes. Christ.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great pass by Lebron to Z there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Needed that 3 from Damon..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Big shot by Hot Donny..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Huge shot by Lebron there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ginobili. My god.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Double Ginobli. This is getting ridiculous


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Crazy 4th quarter.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ from the sky. Awesome play.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Incredible pass by Z.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Spurs are just on fire.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Spurs must REALLY want this game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe this. There's nothing you can do when guys are hitting shots like this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crazy game!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn - down 5. 

If we don't score on the next possession we are taking a tough loss


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh... bad shot off the zone


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nothing you can do.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Game over.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

wow ginobili


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe Donyell committed that foul.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy ****. Ginobil!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I haven't seen a shooting display like Ginobli is putting on in a LONG time. 

Even Lebron doesn't get THAT hot


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

When Ginobili isn't missing from 30 feet, you just are going to lose. Nothing you can do about it really.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is this Ginobili's career high?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

foul, blech.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Is this Ginobili's career high?


I thought I remember him having 48 one time, but I'm not sure about that.

Terrible defensive breakdown.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Now I understand how teams feel when they have to play Lebron in the 4th.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

48 vs the suns is his career high


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

first of all who the **** let that guy cut freely to the basket


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Manu 46 points on 20 shots :wow:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sometimes you can just lose a game because one guy goes crazy. Tonight was one of those nights. Lebron does that to other teams all the time. We played a good ball game for the most part, so I can't be too mad at this loss. Manu was just unbelievable tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Manu 46 points on 20 shots :wow:


That might be the best performance this year


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just realized that the Spurs have scored 40 points in the 4th. Jeez.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I just realized that the Spurs have scored 40 points in the 4th. Jeez.


Yeah, Manu hasn't missed the entire quarter plus some. 

Explosions happen, oh well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nothing you can do about that kind of shooting with that little time left in the game. Still though, I thought we played pretty well.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Both teams played a great game tonight, actually.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs played very well. It's annoying to lose a game when you play that well, but Ginobli was just unreal.


----------

